# Pretty much got a job!



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Had my interview and then y induction. 

It's pretty cool, because unlike the other job I was interviewed for last week, this one pays you for petrol costs and also pays a dollar extra per hour. ...so I'm pretty much going to stick with it.

I have another job interview for a similar role on Thursday, but by then I'll have totally made up my mind.

it's Home Care work - doing light to moderate household chores for elderly people and keeping them company. One of the other women at the induction said that it's actually fun. That one of her clients would have biscuits and tea set up and the entire house already clean and he just wanted to chat for the hour or so. And I've been enjoying my voluntary work with the elderly quite a lot, so it should be cool.

Another bonus is that because it's physical work, they say that it keeps you slim and healthy -which is especially attractive to me because I want to lose about 10 kilos and a sitting down office job would make that hard to do.

So, yeah: I'm quite pleased!!!


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice score


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Way to go!


----------



## Ms Deer (May 30, 2004)

Congratulations! That's great. I wish you success in this new job.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Congrats! My Great-Uncle has some one that comes once a week for homecare... she is very nice and also has tea with him when she is done...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Congrats hon!!*
:yay :yay :yay


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah nice one roobs you're doing good :yes.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

That's great Ruby  Very pleased for you.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks to everyone.

I still have to get it though ...but it looks likely that I will -sometime this week...


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I just got offered one of the other jobs. And I'm waiting for the one I want to call me back to say to come in. ....it's a little up in the air and the first one wants me to sign a contract tomorrow ...so... I'll have to figure out what to do exactly from now till then.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

First of all: Congrats! 

Now I think it depends on how much of a risk taker you are.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

The job I wanted didn't get back to me.

I didn't know she wanted me to call right back with my referees -since she'd given me a list of things to supply her with for this week; one of them being a medical check up which I had done yesterday. 

And, meanwhile the other job offered me a position straightaway -signing a contract tomorrow. 

I told my mum and she said to bring my mobile. Call up the place I want to see how it's going. If i don't get it, obviously go with the other job, but if I do I won't be signing the contract tomorrow.

The one offering me a place (straightaway) not only pays less but requires that I pay for petrol use in between traveling from client to client. And that will be expensive. Plus the hours for the job that I want are much better: they're set and don't involve any rostered out of hours times.

...so I'm a little jittery because it's a bit close.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

WOAH!! ...it's ALL happening and mostly today!:eyes

Let me do a run through of my day -so far!...

Inductions session from 9 to 1 for one of the home carer jobs -the one I don't want as much.
-during breaks: calling up the job I want asking how it's going. They say they can't use one of my referees, so I have to organize another!

Get home in crazy Melbourne traffic (oh it's a SHOCKER!:sus ...but that's another thread!).

Then, one by one the following phone calls...

- my cousin asking if I want to go to a sale tomorrow morning
- my volunteer coordinator calling me to talk to me about a client I was taking out and how she is in a bad state recently; and my asking her about my refs for my new jobs -she was very helpful
- my calling that client but she was in traffic and me waiting for her to call me back 
- the woman from the government job place I've had to go to 3 days a week (9 to 4!!:yes), asking how all my job interviews have been going 
- my dad dropping by and asking me how it's all going
-emailing one possible referee
- me calling my mum to cancel dinner at her place tonight cos I'm going nuts trying to organize a new referee for tomorrow (Want to have it done ASAP)
-and of course typing here just to get a little less jittery!!!:hyper:dead

In summary -as my mum said just before: "When it rains: it pours!":yes

...for those who don't believe in astrology -answer this: why have people unrelated to my getting a new job all called me on the same day! ...and all spookily one after the other.... :afr...:fall
-not that I'm really complaining: hey at least I am getting job offers (who would have thought!!) ...but yeah: I'll have to check out "Aries -your forecast for the day..." and see what it says.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Seems like it's pretty hectic right now but good luck it sounds like it's all coming together nicely .


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....I got the job!
Will be starting in a week or two!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice one roobs.

I'm happy for ya.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

YES the stars were all aligned right for this! This is your time. Live it up!
:squeeze... so happy for you.


----------



## kaye (Oct 14, 2008)

Congratulations! I have done some eldercare and it can be good bc of getting good vibes from helping someone, and it's not as much of a problem w/SA bc you don't deal w/many people. Just take care you don't get someone who's too grouchy or yucky...it sounds like you'll do well.

Congrats and best wishes to you.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I'd also like to say congrats, Ruby. You definitely deserve it too. Not often do people enjoy their work or do it unselfishly, especially in today's day and age. I really hope everything continues to work out for you.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats on everything, RubyTuesday. I've found that having stuff on my schedule gets hectic, but it's a "good" kind of hectic (how profound is that?). How is the job so far? It sounds like a great fit for the SA person. 

Having a productive, non-competitive, and at least somewhat enjoyable job works wonders. I had a job in elder care a couple years ago, which I, unfortunately, hated (orderly at a nursing home-I wasn't confident enough with the equipment and couldn't handle the idea of being directly responsible for keeping someone's parents or grandparents alive, and was booted out amicably after confessing this), but now I work in a school and am doing surprisingly well. Any time you spend improving other people's lives or performing a useful service is going to be healthy for you as well as the people being helped directly.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

Good luck to all of you.
I don't think I'll be coming here anymore since I'm sick of how strict the moderation is. 

My job is going well and I enjoy it. 

All the best!
Elisa


----------

